# Updates



## JoeyCharge (Mar 23, 2014)

.Hi. It has been almost a few months since I've last used TAM. I wanted to check in. This is my original story

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/register.php?a=act&u=126282&i=30a52e02bbc2963640f840dd008d792543a967ef

I am using a different username, for some reason I can't login to the last.

It has been about two years (difficulty keeping track of the dates now) since I found out.

For the most part, we are back on track. I feel empowered knowing that I'm not ignorant or naive. I am totally observant and aware of my surroundings. I don't feel like I have to spy/monitor/tap. I don't. But I continue to keep my ear to the ground for the warning signs. If this ever happens again, I'll be aware. 

Is it odd that I don't feel like I'll hurt so profoundly *if* there were a next time? 

I take a step back and see that my Wife loves me, I feel that respect, and for all her flaws, she has taken responsibility. I have all my questions answered. I am feeling like we fixed this together. Marriage was broken from both of us.

I'm happy. If I step back and take a personal inventory, I think I have a better understanding of who she is and what she was thinking. She understands where I stand on these things. I don't believe that there will be a relapse, but I understand the risk. It is worth taking if my wife is loving me like I feel she is now, I have my daughter, there is no step father for her, and I'm not in a financial strain secondary to divorce.

I feel more confident outside the marriage too... incidentally. I don't really let other people take advantage, disrespect me. If McDonalds makes my sandwich wrong, I would have drove away and consumed it. Now... I take it back. For an example of things.

Joey


----------

